# 2015 Hell of Hunetrdon



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

In case you are interested, registration opens tomorrow, Jan 28th

REGISTRATION | HELL OF HUNTERDON

They changed the start location from Lambertville to Blawenburg/Skillman, and you will have to park 1 mile away at Montgomery High School. They also added about 5 miles to the end of the course just to throw in another climb, but not more dirt. Otherwise the course is the same as previous years. And naturally, they increased the cost.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

In. Mixed feelings about the start. Lambertsville is cute but parking is terrible. 

And wow did they raise the price. Still not terrible but from $25 two years ago to $65. 

I think we drank more River Horse than $25. Also disappointed about that sponsor switch.


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't think the start is in Lambertville this year.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Hell of Hunterdon sold out pretty quickly, but registration for the Fool's Classic just opened up. Similar ride from the same promoter, but much less popular for some reason. Across the river in Buck's county. I've never done this event, but I've ridden all those roads. Very nice area to ride.

HOME | FOOLS CLASSIC


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> Hell of Hunterdon sold out pretty quickly, but registration for the Fool's Classic just opened up. Similar ride from the same promoter, but much less popular for some reason. Across the river in Buck's county. I've never done this event, but I've ridden all those roads. Very nice area to ride.
> 
> HOME | FOOLS CLASSIC


It always used to end in a school parking lot. So no beer. May have changed.

Plus it is too close to Battenkill to be a prep. Not that that matters to me but to a lot of people. 

Also further from NY Metro area.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> It always used to end in a school parking lot. So no beer. May have changed.
> 
> Also further from NY Metro area.


They are starting from a local fire house, and I think they said somewhere that there will be beer. Not too much further from the NY metro area, but definitely more off the beaten path.

Speaking of beer, I'm curious as to how important is it to have beer after an event?

The reason I ask is that I had recommended to the promoter that they look into starting the Hell Of Hunterdon from the Hunterdon County Fairgrounds, which has easy access, parking for hundreds of cars, large covered pavilions with lots of picnic tables, and only about a mile off the original course. I recommended this after being disappointed with the 2013 event (the last time I did HoH) when parking in Lambertville was difficult, and post-ride they tried to cram about 600 sweaty people into the YMAC hall in Lambertville, just for a beer and spaghetti with tomato sauce. The promoter poo-poo'd the idea of using the fairgrounds because he would have had to get a permit to serve beer (which can be done) and I suspect that he either didn't want to pay whatever the fee was, or that it was too much trouble. 

Anyway, after doing HoH each of the first 5 years, and watching the event get more expensive, more crowded, and chintzier with the offerings, I've decided I've done it enough times. I might do the Fool's Classic if this winter ever ends and I can get some miles in.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> They are starting from a local fire house, and I think they said somewhere that there will be beer. Not too much further from the NY metro area, but definitely more off the beaten path.
> 
> Speaking of beer, I'm curious as to how important is it to have beer after an event?
> 
> ...


I did it in 13 too. Parking was terrible. Is beer necessary, no, but it is nice. Especially when River Horse was the sponsor. I do think they should have served Hop Hazard though. 

Just adds a little celebration if nicely done at the end. GFNJ did it at a bar this year which was nice too. But HoH did the nicest job. Plus without the beer, it would have been difficult to stomach that spaghetti.


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

*An FYI update*

Hell of Hunterdon was postponed. [It also provides an illustration of why, generally speaking, I don't like to pre-register for events this early in the season in the Northeast, Middle Atlantic, or the Midwest- but that's another story.]

By way of an "on-the-fly" adjustment, organizers state that they'll take pre-registrants for Hunterdon and for Fools Classic and merge them onto the Hell of Hunterdon route- to take place April 4. They've also declared intent to re-schedule Fools Classic to a later time. In the meantime, they've suspended pre-registration for both events. One would anticipate that this suspension will be lifted when they commit to a solid date for Fools Classic. 

[I would hope that pre-registrants for Fools Classic would be given the option of choosing whether to spring for the Hell of Hunterdon route or to wait to ride the Fools Classic at the rescheduled time- but I don't see any _official_ word as of this writing.]


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rip Van Cycle said:


> Hell of Hunterdon was postponed. [It also provides an illustration of why, generally speaking, I don't like to pre-register for events this early in the season in the Northeast, Middle Atlantic, or the Midwest- but that's another story.]
> 
> By way of an "on-the-fly" adjustment, organizers state that they'll take pre-registrants for Hunterdon and for Fools Classic and merge them onto the Hell of Hunterdon route- to take place April 4. They've also declared intent to re-schedule Fools Classic to a later time. In the meantime, they've suspended pre-registration for both events. One would anticipate that this suspension will be lifted when they commit to a solid date for Fools Classic.
> 
> [I would hope that pre-registrants for Fools Classic would be given the option of choosing whether to spring for the Hell of Hunterdon route or to wait to ride the Fools Classic at the rescheduled time- but I don't see any _official_ word as of this writing.]


They seem to be doing a nice job. I can't ride the Apr. 4 date so I asked for a refund, but may later register for Fool's or Fleche.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ditto.


----------

